# اكمال دراسة الماجستير في الهندسة الكيميائية



## ضياء ياسر (7 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم في الحقيقة اريد ان اكمل دراسة الماجستير في الهندسة الكيميائية في بريطانيا او امريكا لكن عندما سألت قالوا لي امريكا افضل من ناحية شرط اللغة التوفل حيث تقوم بادخالك كورس ستة اشهر عكس بريطانيا التي تطلب منك شرط اللغة التوفل اي لازم احضرها لهم من العراق علما بأني حصلت على البعثة من الحكومة العراقية ممكن تفيدوني بمعلوات صحية وفقكم الله


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز انا اريد ان اكمل دراسه الماجستير في الهندسه الكيمياويه ولكن شرط التوفل فنستطيع ان نحصل عليه من العراق لان هناك دورات فتحت في جامعه بغداد تعطي دورات بالتوفل فتستطيع ان تدخل وتحصل على التوفل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز أمتحان التوفل موجود وتقدر تأخذ دورات في المعاهد الأهلية لتعليم اللغة الأنكليزية وبعدها تمتحن في فندق بابل أو جامعة بغداد وتفتح الأمتحانات كل شهرين على حسب علمي ويمكنك التأكد من أستعلامات الفندق وبالتوفيق .....


----------



## rehos (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يوفقك


----------



## امير العراق (14 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا في تقديري الشهادة التي تمنح في بريطانيا هي افضل من امريكا وكذلك وضع الجامعات في بريطانيا افضل حسب ما اطلعنا عليه والتوفل الان مو صعب يمكن اخذه في العراق عن طريق دخول الدورات والامتحان في بغدا او البصرة او اربيل او الموصل
والله الموفق ومبروك مقدما على البعثة


----------

